# What's Your Favorite Front...



## houstonhimself (Oct 20, 2006)

Just wanted to start a thread for people to say what is their favorite type of front is and why (explain some interesting behavior, describe coloration, whatever)... and maybe also post a picture or two. If this thread already exists I am sure the mods will provide a link. :thumb:


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Kapampa are my favorite, or any Zaire type, Kitumba, Moba, Mikula. They have awesome colors. Here's some Kapampa pictures.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes Yes any Zaire type! (Mine is moba, because that is what I have) Or should I say any "Democratic Republic of Congo" type. :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Zaire... Kapmapa (The Original Zaire) :thumb:

They have the darkest pigment in their black stripes - I love the contrast!


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

i agree kapampa are my favorite, and i have also had moba and kitumba.


----------



## VinCe (Aug 15, 2004)

Moba for me :thumb:


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Burundi. Price, hump, breeding, sky blue color :thumb:

Not sure if anyone else would agree though, because I admit other fronts are more stunning in color.....

Ted


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

I agree...... Burundi....

a) beacuse of the large hump
b) the only available here in Costa Rica....jejjejeje

but I like them a lot, with good lighting and a good backround tone their colour stands up!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

You guys bring up a good point... the hump. Some people really love that large hump. I think all cyphos are beautiful and graceful fish. You can't go wrong with any of them.

I have had Tanzanians and Zaires and I think the Zaire are 1st for me and then the Tanzanians. As I said earlier, among the Zaire blues, I like Kapmapa the best for their contrast. Also, I have heard, the Kapampa are known for another aspect... that their fry (F1), more than any other fish in the lake, even other cyphos, can look just as good as their wc parents.

I am voting early and often because I grew up in Chicagoland; so, I'll cast one more vote for Kapmapa (the original Zaire) :wink:


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

My favs are kigoma, they are so shy.



















herb


----------



## houstonhimself (Oct 20, 2006)

Great pictures guys, I have to agree I like the Zaires the best because of their coloration. But I keep burundi myself so... I can't really decide.


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

nice burundi!!! :thumb:

these are mine:
































an their kids! :wink:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice Burundi you guys!


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

Mmmmmmm.........I must say I like the Mobas the most 'cuz I have some of my own...although I'm also starting to like the Kapampas.....falling for Razzo's Kapampas!!! The contrast does look very nice! :dancing:


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

the_evil_dickfeldi said:


> Burundi. Price, hump, breeding, sky blue color :thumb:
> 
> Not sure if anyone else would agree though, because I admit other fronts are more stunning in color.....
> 
> Ted


NOOOO,....I agree with Burundi, * for the hump *& to be honest it was a HUGE Male Burundi that I saw in Philly back in the late 80's, early 90's that hooked me on Fronts.

BUT after keeping Burundi & Kigoma for 17 years, I now have The Zaire Blue's..Kitumba & they have absolutely STUNNING coloration!


----------



## Vista Mike (Apr 15, 2003)

Some of my favorites that I've kept or still have. They are all beautiful! :dancing: Nice pics everyone! :thumb: Mike
F-1 Kapampa
















WC Mobas
















F-1 Mpimbwe
























WC Kapampa


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay......Look at those colors and fins......No wonder Burundis are pushed to the side 

Maybe I love Burundis most because that's all I can afford! 

Ted


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

No one votes for Mpimbwe? I thought they would greet you like little water dogs and eat from your hand? They have a pretty good hump too!

Is it true they are very hard to breed in captivity? Is that the reason they've got no votes?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

eoconnor said:


> No one votes for Mpimbwe? I thought they would greet you like little water dogs and eat from your hand? They have a pretty good hump too!
> 
> Is it true they are very hard to breed in captivity? Is that the reason they've got no votes?


Mpimbwe are beautiful too. They were my 1st colony.

My Kaps will greet me and eat out of my hand too.


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

eoconnor said:


> No one votes for Mpimbwe? I thought they would greet you like little water dogs and eat from your hand? They have a pretty good hump too!
> 
> Is it true they are very hard to breed in captivity? Is that the reason they've got no votes?


although my favourites are the Burundi, I have to say Mpimbwe looks awsome, but the color definition the Kaps have, has no match... the stripes are so well cut, like in the las pic


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Vista Mike,

BTW: you have some beautiful cyphos. A common trait seems to be very long trailors.

Thanks for posting them.

Russ


----------



## sldabclmnop (Jul 7, 2004)

Mpimbwe, hands down.

I have 7+ year old wild caught beauties that will eat from my hand and let me pet them. All other fronts I've been around are flighty, skittish and easily spooked. The mpimbwe colony I keep is entertaining and strikingly attractive... which are the exact reasons I keep fish in the first place.

Also, since moba is the flavor of the month picking up extra adult mpimbwe on aquabid has gotten a lot cheaper. :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

sldabclmnop said:


> Mpimbwe, hands down.
> 
> I have 7+ year old wild caught beauties that will eat from my hand and let me pet them. All other fronts I've been around are flighty, skittish and easily spooked. The mpimbwe colony I keep is entertaining and strikingly attractive... which are the exact reasons I keep fish in the first place.
> 
> Also, since moba is the flavor of the month picking up extra adult mpimbwe on aquabid has gotten a lot cheaper. :thumb:


As a general rule of thumb, I would somewhat agree with you about the puppy dog personaility of the Mpimbwe. They were my first colony many years ago and they are a great fish with beautiful color - no doubt. However, all Zaire are not skittish (my WC Kamampa colony will greet me too and eat out of my hand (no less than my Mpimbwe did years back).

Let's face, all cyphos are beauties and their variety accross the lake enriches the hobby. I would be happy and proud to have any varient. We all have the luxury of chosing the differing traits that appeal to us most.

This has been an enjoyable threa.

Russ


----------



## houstonhimself (Oct 20, 2006)

Razzo said:


> This has been an enjoyable thread.
> 
> Russ


I agree, with all the different opinions I just might have to start a "what is everyone's second favorite front thread". Thanks for everyone's replies and pictures, keep um coming :thumb: .


----------



## sldabclmnop (Jul 7, 2004)

I agree, this has been a very enjoyable thread and the front pics are a great addition.


----------

